

Functioning Synapse Created Using Carbon Nanotubes (Synthetic Brain!) - derrida
http://neurosciencenews.com/synapse-using-carbon-nanotubes-synthetic-brain/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+neuroscience-rss-feeds-neuroscience-news+%28Neuroscience+News+Updates%29

======
derrida
Is there a field, "neuro architecture" etc? What is the possibility for
parallelism vs a human brain? How much smaller can it be than a human brain?
How much faster? If it is smaller+faster+more parallel then are they smarter?
When can I start programming these things? Are there already ways to play
around with these components virtually? WOW WOW WOW WOW

